# My 1st Plakat Spawn



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

My 1st attempt breeding Plakats was sucessfull I got eggs on Easter funny buy true. Male is from a show line that has won some awards. Female is just plain cool colors (black, white teal marble)! The breeder I purchased her from bred her sister and got some dalmations I would love some. Any thoughts on this pairing?


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

They are beautifully colored!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice parents . Are you sure you didn't mean to post this in the "spawn logs" section?


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Very nice parents . Are you sure you didn't mean to post this in the "spawn logs" section?



Is that where i should have put this? I put it in the breeding section is that wrong? Sorry new to this forum.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If you are going to keep us updated and tell us how the spawn is going and such, then yes. You can message a moderator about it and they will move it.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Very nice hmpks. I think they would produce some really nice fry. Anal fin on male is long but I dont know lots on plakats so not sure if this is a problem


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I see eyes in the eggs right now. If they hatch then I will message the moderator if you guys would like to see updates that is...


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I would love to see updates hah


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

How was the damage done to the fish? Just nipped fins or anything traumatic


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

What damage?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I was just asking if there was damage during breeding. Not that they said there was though


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Female just had a few nips although he went after her pretty fierce I'm surprised she faired so well


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Right now he cant seem to keep the eggs in the nest. =( He has let the nest fall apart and hes just picking up the eggs that have fallen and blowing the eggs back up but they fall right back down. Poor guy if he would just leave the eggs and let them fall long enough to rebuild the nest they would stay up in the nest.

Not a good sign. I have had this happen before and that spawn didn't hatch, I figured it was from over handling. Not to mention Dad is working too hard on a little over a day of having the eggs to deal with.

Wish me luck!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh thats such a shame well hopefully he figures it out soon!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

MadMay said:


> Oh thats such a shame well hopefully he figures it out soon!


Thank you!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

That's why they need to be in prime condition. IME nest has little to do with eggs staying on the water surface. And over handling doesn't effect hatch rate.

Gorgeous pair. Hope you get lots of fry.

Let me know if you want to make this a SPAWN LOG


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes conditioning is always a must! Well that is good to know I wont fret about him over handling the eggs. Thanks for letting me know about the spawn log. Thank you I like the pair too! =)


He actually just repaired the nest a little its not very impressive but it is better. He still not putting the eggs back in the nest though hes just blowing them toward the surface so the eggs are falling I made a video and took a few pics with my phone.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful fish! I cant wait to see how they turn out


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Most of the eggs have hatched! The newest of hatchling are laying at the bottom of the tank. Dad is concerning himself with the most active fry trying to keep them in one place.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well looks to be about 25-30 fry. There could be more fry in the heavily planted section that I cant see but Im calling it 25-30.

I also see two deformed dead fry that he has yet to give up on, he has tried to put them back in the nest a few times since I have been home. lol I had a talk with him before breeding and told him he better not eat his young. I think he took me too seriously lol


I see only 3 horizontal so Dad is staying for now.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful pair! Definitely keep us updated, I love following the spawn logs.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

ashleylyn said:


> Beautiful pair! Definitely keep us updated, I love following the spawn logs.



Thank you! 

I enjoy look at other peoples spawn logs as well!


----------



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

those are beautiful fish congrats


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

All fry are free swimming dad was actually pulled right before bed time. He frantically looked in his house for fry. I offered him food which he did not eat.

This morning I offered him white worms he did eat one!

I also gave the fry banana worms a suctioned the 2 dead fry that dad wasnt giving up hope on lol


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

I need to reculture tonight I have forgot the past 2 nights, banana, Walter and micro.....


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh boy Dad is super sulking! I hate that when that happens I hope he pulls out of this funk I would like to breed back to him again.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow the fry look like they have doubled in size over night! Sorry the phone just doesnt pick up the little guys well. But they seem to be doing well.


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

beautiful pair!!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't get good pictures of my fry either! Congrats on your babies though! I love plakats. My fave!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry camera is having a hard time picking up these guys still


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Pretty babies!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful pair!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Update with fry pics*

Here are some fry pic updates from my spawn on Easter day.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I love when they actually look like little fish!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Aw your fry look so fat and cute! Mine are still so tiny XC are you only feeding them banana worms or is there something else you are giving them as well? Mine are only getting banana worms at the moment but I will start giving them micro worms in about two weeks or so


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I feed mine banana and Walter until day 5 then I mix all three worms in some water and pour it into the tank. Throw in some vinegar eels from time to time and BBS as they hatch... About every 2-3 days. My spawn had only 23 fish in it and they are in a 35 gallon grow out. This being said, the point, is I have been noticing they are flourishing much easier in the larger tank with the mixed foods.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Im feeding Banana and walter as well right now they are smaller than micro


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Oh no what do the fry have?*

So I noticed tonight that a few fry have white spots on the caudal fins. Mind you these guys are still tiny so the pics arent great!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*So because my last fry had no ventral I now....*

So because my last fry had no ventral I now added a sponge with a scrubby side to the end of my turkey baster. It cleans the gunk off the floor a lot better!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Inventive


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Jayloo said:


> Inventive


Thanks!:lol:


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

I still have a few fry with white on the caudal fin I added some salt and upped the temp. it doesnt seem to be spreading so thats good


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the fry ^^


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Moved the fry to the 30 gallon yesterday what a chore that was the little guys are so small it took forever to get them all


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*New fry pics in 30 gallon grow out*

New fry pics in 30 gallon grow out


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Yay for growing out!


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Cuties!! =] Oh wow 30 gallon grow out... Not sure how many frys you have (Sorry I didn't read the last few pages ^^ but with all that space I'm sure they'll grow pretty fast!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> Cuties!! =] Oh wow 30 gallon grow out... Not sure how many frys you have (Sorry I didn't read the last few pages ^^ but with all that space I'm sure they'll grow pretty fast!


It was a small spawn about 20 fry. It seems all my 1st time spawns are small. But when I breed them a 2nd time is when I get a huge # of fry


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I have what I thought was 10-20 fry... Now I have counted up to 33.  I like the spawn smaller because it is easier....


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Jayloo said:


> I have what I thought was 10-20 fry... Now I have counted up to 33.  I like the spawn smaller because it is easier....


Yeah I agree small spawns are so much easier and the less u have to cull


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, baby fishies!!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Seem to be slow growing =(*

Slow growing I think they are 2 weeks old now I would have to check back


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I can see dorsals starting to come in, no sign of ventrals yet


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I saw dorsals at 2 weeks and ventrals at 3 weeks on the bigger fry!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Update?


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry not much has happened in the past 3 days but I found a dead fry tonight and another fry that a weird red spot so I culled it just incase ... really weird since I havent lost any fry in this spawn after the 3 day mark..But I had forgotten to put their light on.... I also might need to up how much Im feeding because by the time i get home from work I cant see any food at all..... but on a good note i miss counted because the night before last i counted 42 fry before i stopped counting


----------



## Scottyhorse (Apr 5, 2013)

They are so cute! Congrats on the fry


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

I love seeing spawn logs! I'm gonna keep an eye on this one. Such a pretty pair, I can't way to see the little squiggles get their colors!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have lost a few more fry something fishy going on in my tank (pun intended) Im coming down with something and just dont feel well. And dont want to deal with this right now I am a bad mom right now, I have to test the water tonight see if my parameters are off


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Absolutely love your pair! Can't wait to see how your fry color up.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Fry pic update*

I think the fry are about 3 weeks old


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I am really enjoying your thread and the fry's developments.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I had a water change mishap and it killed a bunch of fry =( 

I use a bucket and siphon to put in the "new" water in after suctioning the bottom of the 30 gallon. I usually just hold the bucket on the edge of the tank... I lost my balance and dropped the bucket and all the water splashed into the tank I lost 15 fry and think I may loose a few more. I lost most of my largest fry. The ones directly under the splash seemed to have blunt force trama to the head and had red marks (assuming its blood under the skin) one has a red mark on its spine and now its spine looks bent Im soo angry at myself

On a good note the 1 remaining large fry looks to have ventrals coming in the rest are so much smaller i dont see ventrals yet. 

on another bad note the mom to these fry isnt doing well I went to pull her from the sorority to recondition for breeding to a different male and she was just sitting in the corner not swimming and not eating, her color isnt great but she is swimming a bit more darn why do I always loose my favorites =( Im very sad


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

isochronism said:


> I am really enjoying your thread and the fry's developments.



Thank you!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Poor babies. I had my four biggest die because I fed them frozen food too early and they choked on it... Luckily I saved the rest. :/ my mistake.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Jayloo said:


> Poor babies. I had my four biggest die because I fed them frozen food too early and they choked on it... Luckily I saved the rest. :/ my mistake.



I am sorry to hear that. I havent had any choke but I have had broken jaws in previous spawns when I fed grindal worms before they were ready


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Unfortnately due to my water change blunder I lost all but 3 fry. The 3 remaining were my smallest that hung out on the opposite end of the 30 gallon tank. 

Now for a lil good news, of the remaining 3 fry the largest has ventrals keep in mind these were the runts and the largest looks to be only at 4 week mark the other two look about 3 weeks even though they are a lot older. what a bummer this was too loose so many fry to such an accident.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Aw no Im sorry to hear that. At least they didnt all die 
Maybe theyll grow much faster now that theres not as many babies to compete with


----------

